# Equalizer Fuzz



## oziriz (Feb 3, 2010)

hola a todos...

este diagrama creo que es pensado para ser un pedal de guitarra...tengo pensado diseñar la PCB y construirme este pedalito el problema es que el diagrama no es muy intuitivo... tengo las sgtes dudas:

primero en la parte de abajo dice dual supply 9-18 volts... todo junto asi como esta se me hace dudoso, pero esto quiero decir usar dos pilas de 9v = 18volts no??

por otro lado en el IC veo que el positivo del in en ambos casos va a tierra... esto quiero decir que el circuito es de masa positiva??

tercera duda: no veo que indique de donde alimentarlo, esto quiere decir que la alimentacion iria solo al IC?

por ultimo en caso de que el circuito es de masa positiva como alimentaria el IC?, pin 4 se va a masa positiva y el 8 se alimenta del negativo? o pin 4 se alimenta de negativo y el 8 se va a masa positiva?






este doblador de voltaje puede ser alimentado con una fuente ya rectificada??
de cuanto deberian ser los capacitores aprox?

y por ultimo el diagrama dilematico


----------



## algp (Feb 3, 2010)

oziriz dijo:


> ...tengo pensado diseñar la PCB y construirme este pedalito


Tan rapido un PCB?. Yo te recomiendo primero probarlo en protoboard, escuchar como suena... y despues decidir si te gusta como para armarlo. 


oziriz dijo:


> primero en la parte de abajo dice dual supply 9-18 volts... todo junto asi como esta se me hace dudoso, pero esto quiero decir usar dos pilas de 9v = 18volts no??


 El diagrama no tiene nada "critico" que requiera una tension de trabajo exacta.

De hecho 2 baterias de 9V es una opcion. La fuente de alimentacion mostrada es una fuente de alimentacion dual muy, pero muy simple con rectificador de media onda.
Fuente de alimentacion dual significa que hay 3 puntos de conexion de la fuente al circuito: +Vcc, GND, -Vcc.
Otra opcion podria ser modificar el circuito para hacerlo trabajar con fuente de alimentacion simple. mas informacion en este App. note de *Texas*. 


oziriz dijo:


> por otro lado en el IC veo que el positivo del in en ambos casos va a tierra... esto quiero decir que el circuito es de masa positiva??


No. Simplemente significa que en ese diseño particular la entrada no inversora de los op. amps. va a tierra. 


oziriz dijo:


> tercera duda: no veo que indique de donde alimentarlo, esto quiere decir que la alimentacion iria solo al IC?


 Asi es. A los ICs se conecta solo +Vcc y -Vcc. GND va conectado al circuito. 


oziriz dijo:


> por ultimo en caso de que el circuito es de masa positiva como alimentaria el IC?, pin 4 se va a masa positiva y el 8 se alimenta del negativo? o pin 4 se alimenta de negativo y el 8 se va a masa positiva?


 No no no...
Pin4 a -Vcc. Pin8 a +Vcc. GND al circuito. Si usas baterias de 9V serian 2 baterias en serie, GND el punto de union de ambas baterias, +Vcc seria +9V , y -Vcc seria -9V. 


oziriz dijo:


> este doblador de voltaje puede ser alimentado con una fuente ya rectificada??
> de cuanto deberian ser los capacitores aprox?


 No considero muy recomendable hacer esa fuente de alimentacion. Veo bastante probable obtener zumbido de 50-60Hz a la salida de audio. Es mejor una fuente de alimentacion regulada.


----------



## oziriz (Feb 3, 2010)

primero gracias algp por responder
no habia caido con la idea de que al decir dual supply queria decir fuente simetrica, pues esto cambia mucho, en este caso siempre seria mejor tener una fuente regulada en ves de baterias... el circuito que ponia respecto a la fuente, no es la fuente en si... si no es el circuito doblador de voltaje que pensaba aumentar para usar solo una bateria 9v, pero como veo que necesito fuente simetrica pues se me complica mucho, ahora si que me lo pienso dos veces antes de hacerlo en la PCB

una idea algo loca se me ocurre, solo en plan provisional para probarlo y ver si vale la pena el circuito...

serviria hacer esto? o algo similar con dos trafos de celular??


----------



## algp (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo que has dibujado es correcto y pienso que es la forma mas simple y fiable de lograrlo. Usar cargadores de celular... no me parece tan buena idea a menos que sean 2 cargadores iguales y estemos seguros de que lo que entregan es tension constante y no corriente constante.

Con respecto a que la fuente dimetrica regulada sera mejor que las baterias.... no necesariamente.
Con baterias no hay en absoluto problemas de zumbidos  y  ruidos introducidos por la alimentacion.
Con fuente regulada... depende de que tan cuidadoso sea el diseño del circuito y de la caja que contiene a la fuente de alimentacion, que de preferencia deberia estar separada de la caja que contiene el circuito en cuestion.

Las baterias se gastan claro.... para eso pueden servir baterias recargables... y un buen cargador.
Un mal cargador lo que hace es sobrecargar las baterias reduciendo su vida util.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 4, 2010)

tendria que funcionar muy bien ese circuito, yo arme un ecualizador tipo baxandal, y me salio un fuzz, jaja era incontrolable, lo descarte como EQ, pero lo tengo para experimentar con la viola
saludos


----------

